
Netflix and FreeBSD: Using Open Source to Deliver Streaming Video [pdf] - nirv
https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/netflix_freebsd/attachments/slides/3103/export/events/attachments/netflix_freebsd/slides/3103/FOSDEM_2019_Netflix_and_FreeBSD.pdf
======
nirv
_> Using FreeBSD and commodity parts, we achieve 90 Gb/s serving TLS-encrypted
connections with ~55% CPU on a 16-core 2.6-GHz CPU._

(highlight from slide #7)

